# Shore break.



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Cool pics for sure


----------



## systemtester (May 11, 2013)

The guy is pretty courageous. http://www.reshareworthy.com/clark-litt ... FEMt2ZP.01


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

systemtester said:


> The guy is pretty courageous. http://www.reshareworthy.com/clark-litt ... FEMt2ZP.01


This guy must get hammered!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

fantastic PICS gotta love digital every now and then you get a brilliant shot.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

http://encyclopediaofsurfing.com/entrie ... ugh-george


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

http://www.break.com/video/small-boat-crushed-by-waves-2495425

here is a url for the video for that, pretty extreme


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Sort of on topic but I love it.

This video is mesmerizing, imagine being in a barrel like this on your kayak


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good film Jarrad, but George Greenough took similar footage in 1968 with a 28 lb camera strapped to his back, and some with it on the front of his kneeboard.

He was so far ahead of his time, and made the film 'The Innermost Limits of Pure Fun', locked 20 ' inside big barrels in the 1960's and 1970's. If anyone can find this film I would like to buy it.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

It seems like Jo'Berg is not the only dangerous place in RSA.


----------

